#ubuntu-pk 2014-01-17
<Researcher> hi
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-16
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 16. dzień roku: „Nie czynię bowiem dobra, którego chcę, ale czynię to zło, którego nie chcę. (List św. Pawła do Rzymian)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 16. dzień roku: ?Nie czynię bowiem dobra, którego chcę, ale czynię to zło, którego nie chcę. (List św. Pawła do Rzymian)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 16. day of the year: ?Don't make it because of the good that I would, but do evil, who do not want to. (Epistle of St. Paul to the Romans)?
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-18
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 18. dzień roku: „W dyplomacji ultimatum to stanowcze żądanie, po którym przechodzi się do ustępstw. (Ambrose Bierce)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 18. dzień roku: ?W dyplomacji ultimatum to stanowcze żądanie, po którym przechodzi się do ustępstw. (Ambrose Bierce)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 18. day of the year: ?In diplomacy, an ultimatum is a strong requirement, and then make concessions. (Ambrose Bierce)?
<RajRajRaj> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9bH7C72t/irccloudcapture603005445.jpg
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-19
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 20. dzień roku: „Dziennikarze nie interesują się wcale wiadomościami, które podają, tak jak kelnerzy nie mają apetytu na potrawy, które przynoszą. (Hugo Steinhaus)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 20. dzień roku: ?Dziennikarze nie interesują się wcale wiadomościami, które podają, tak jak kelnerzy nie mają apetytu na potrawy, które przynoszą. (Hugo Steinhaus)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 20. day of the year: ?Journalists are not interested in all messages that report how the waiters don't have the appetite for the dishes that they bring. (Hugo Steinhaus)?
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-20
<lubmil> http://i.imgur.com/y8XI3Je.jpg
<_newone_> hello all
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-21
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sat, 21 Jan 2017 02:10:56 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 21. dzień roku: „Gdyby wszystkich ekonomistów ustawić jednego za drugim, i tak nie doszliby do rozwiązania (George Shaw)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 21. dzień roku: ?Gdyby wszystkich ekonomistów ustawić jednego za drugim, i tak nie doszliby do rozwiązania (George Shaw)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 21. day of the year: ?If all the economists set one after the other, and do not doszliby for the solution of (George Shaw)?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en doszliby
<ChanSeba> doszliby
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en doszli by
<ChanSeba> would come
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl do not would come
<ChanSeba> nie przyjdzie
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 22 Jan 2017 00:02:50 CET
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 22. dzień roku: „Boję się człowieka czerpiącego wiedzę z jednej książki. (Tomasz z Akwinu)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 22. dzień roku: ?Boję się człowieka czerpiącego wiedzę z jednej książki. (Tomasz z Akwinu)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 22. day of the year: ?I am afraid of man, derived knowledge from one book. (Thomas Aquinas)?
#ubuntu-pk 2018-01-15
<pavlushka> Please Help this site to grow into beta, https://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/105382/arabic-language?referrer=7U5lgW4GlMikLP2Gbw0DUw2
#ubuntu-pk 2019-01-16
 * throl slaps Researcher- around a bit with a large trout
